# The Kids... :D



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are looking great! Chino def has his dads dome!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

you mean mine or his biological father?


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: the kids play so nice together


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

AWe, they are precious!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I love them!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They look so happy ... 
Chino is looking amazing~! and La Loca is a cutie, holding her own out there lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Chino is such a good looking dog, I love the ticking pattern that he has. The puppy is adorable as well!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

loving it!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats one of my fav things big dog little dog tug of war and it always turns into keep away she looks good bro and chino does too!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

there just too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=8)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks everyone... They do well when we give them some individual attention... They don't flirt pole together because they are too far apart in age, and chino could easy stomp on her trying to get the toy.. But they do play with the rope, not quite tug but more like keep away.. Actually I just got done walking her for almost an hour, and flirt poling with chino... I AM BEAT!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thanks everyone... They do well when we give them some individual attention... They don't flirt pole together because they are too far apart in age, and chino could easy stomp on her trying to get the toy.. But they do play with the rope, not quite tug but more like keep away.. Actually I just got done walking her for almost an hour, and flirt poling with chino... I AM BEAT!!!!


I gotta tape my chihuahua and bernie chasing the flirt pole the chi is so much faster than Bernie and if bernie gets in his way touches the chihuahua Peanut goes nuts growling at bernie lol


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

super cool video


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Both of my dogs growl just when theyre into it ... But yeah I gotta see a bully and a chi... That's a sight to see!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FoulPhil said:


> super cool video


thank you, it was just a short clip, but we had a blast playing with them that day


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

That is cute. Your doggy and mine are so different. I mean conformation wise.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Oz I think a puppy play day is in order.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

what do you mean?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

between our pups!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh yeah? well heck when you make it to oklahoma you hit me up son!!!! lol


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant believe how big Chino is! I remember him when he was a little guy, he looks great!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly I'll probably be up your way spring/summer time at one of our fav camping spots. Will deff be bringing the dogs with me.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Honestly I'll probably be up your way spring/summer time at one of our fav camping spots. Will deff be bringing the dogs with me.


Well ill be here


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

As long as your ok with drinking extremely cheap beer for 3 days straight (oh dont worry I'll bring beer from texas so we wont be stuck your your Oklahoma 3% alcohol content beer), fishing non stop and eating as much grilled meat as possible, I think it sounds like a plan.

oh and bringing some of that good, and I know you know what I mean


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

ha great video. I loved the part where Loca grabbed the rope and flopped over on her belly and Chino just starts dragging the rope and her!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> ha great video. I loved the part where Loca grabbed the rope and flopped over on her belly and Chino just starts dragging the rope and her!!


This is almost a daily occurence LOL

but she rides thru the grass when we flirt sometimes, until i taught her "give" but we're still workin on that..

thanks man


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> As long as your ok with drinking extremely cheap beer for 3 days straight (oh dont worry I'll bring beer from texas so we wont be stuck your your Oklahoma 3% alcohol content beer), fishing non stomp and eating as much grilled meat as possible, I think it sounds like a plan.
> 
> oh and bringing some of that good, and I know you know what I mean


Dude im on papers where i cant even drink (but no biggie i am around drinkers wit no prob) and dude.. .I am a charcoal man at heart, my weber is a part of the fam... And we grill even when its cold enough to hang iceicles out of my nose!!!!

four dogs in my yard... that's actually kind of a scary thought lmao


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

im with ya on the charcoal and grillin in the cold. I use to grill every Saturday in Alaska even in the winter. Use to stand around with feet of snow around us huddling around that grill for warmth.

im on the same conditions as you are but I'm pretty sure theres certain times and situations out there where we can bend the rules a time or two and be ok


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

BRO they both look great together


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Trapboi103 said:


> BRO they both look great together


 thank you!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awww loca's getting so big! they look great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

if i take chino, does she come with him?!!? haha jk bro. nice kids. :thumbsup:


----------

